# Osp



## bigcrappiehammer (Mar 14, 2006)

Wanting to see if anyone has a report for Osp or wants to give it a try tomorrow morning.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Yesterday I spudded off the dock it was about 2 inches but the best for ice I found between there in Nimissila. If you go today post a report please I'll be busy can't check


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

Hoping to hit osp sunday waiting for a few more inches did great there last year


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thursday morning, 9am drive-by report: Drove passed East, West, North, Nesmeth & Long. All locked-in, but no sign of any tracks or test holes.

I did not make it to OSP or Nimmy yet


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Ron Slater just posted this on FB:

Just letting everyone know that we have 4 inches of ice at the OLD state park. First ice and the fish are biting good..


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

steelhead1 said:


> Ron Slater just posted this on FB:
> 
> Just letting everyone know that we have 4 inches of ice at the OLD state park. First ice and the fish are biting good..


Nice, but I'm a bit surprised. My 3/4 acre pond, that normally freezes pretty fast, has only 2-3 inches on it as of about an hour ago. I walked and spudded a few areas and it was pretty much all the same. Heard a few nice fractures under my feet as I walked too, that is always reassuring.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Not surprised since that's one of the first places to freeze up here but wonder if that's out over the channel too?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I doubt its that thick over the channel.

I have been on 4 out there and its 2 over the channel


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Give it till Friday morning.


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

Im gonna give it till sun went through before not a good time


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

Just drove by two shantys out one seems to be close to channel


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

fishingful said:


> I doubt its that thick over the channel.
> 
> I have been on 4 out there and its 2 over the channel


I doubt it too. That's why you usually should give a dual report for there or note if its only in closer. Lots of water always flowing thru that channel under the ice.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

nixmkt said:


> I doubt it too. That's why you usually should give a dual report for there or note if its only in closer. Lots of water always flowing thru that channel under the ice.


I always have my spud bar with me to test myself. I never trust a report. Looks like I am spooling up reels tonight after I pick up the shanty.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

portagelakes said:


> Just drove by two shantys out one seems to be close to channel



My 2 buddies are the ones out there..I know they're out there but haven't heard from them. They are both members on here so I'm sure a report will be posted later today 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishmooften (Apr 9, 2004)

Where is "Old State Park"


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

fishmooften said:


> Where is "Old State Park"


Portage lakes south of Akron


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Old State Park is on Old State Park Rd. off of 619, just west of Turkeyfoot Rd.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I fished osp today with another member ice was 3.5 to 4"for the most part 2.5 in some spots we moved around quite a bit trying to get out of the weeds that seemed to be everywhere we caught about 2 dozen gills only 6 being keepers. Waxies and pinmins fishing was slow fished from 9am to 330pm 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Good job guys. Would of loved to join you guys but I'm exhausted from the snow and more to come tonight. Might try to sneak out in morning after working (another 1-3" storm a few hrs away) to either osp or wingfoot.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

You did not miss a thing except a lot of drilling and dragging! Lol.....I'm probably gonna go out there and take another beating tmro.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks bobberbucket Dave for the ice condition report of OSP & your catch results. 

*Be Careful Out There!*


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I sat and pondered going or not and decided to take a nap After work instead! Chris going back out with Ya tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> I sat and pondered going or not and decided to take a nap After work instead! Chris going back out with Ya tomorrow. I'm not gonna get out until after 12 I think he's gonna be out first thing in the morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire






Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Gills? Small? Ummm? Can u have atv's there? Not that I would go out on thin ice with one. Just curious


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

If you take an atv out there right now you better have your water wings on! But yes they run atvs out there. Yep nothing but gills today mostly small.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Once the ice gets thick enough for atv's though it becomes like a race track and many will play a game of chicken, seeing how fast and how close they can whiz by you without actually hitting you.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

My fishing Buddy got a little atv last year to get out on Erie (epic fail LOL) well he made it out a few times after some modifications. But anyway I think it would be alot of fun on turkey foot. I haven't ice fished portage lakes since I was a teenager.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I've had thoughts of pulling the deck off my lawn tractor! Might be slow but it would beat dragging!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

You see all the pros on TV and YouTube channels, they all have skis and beefy 4wheelers. We could catch um like that too, BUT... You know sweet it would be to have one on Berlin of Milton?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

nixmkt said:


> Once the ice gets thick enough for atv's though it becomes like a race track and many will play a game of chicken, seeing how fast and how close they can whiz by you without actually hitting you.



That's why I'm done with osp as soon the sleds start running I saw a sled take out a guy in a one man flip once that was enough for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I gota wrist rocket that's been collecting dust for a few years. LOL they'd never knew what hit um. (literally)


----------



## bigcrappiehammer (Mar 14, 2006)

Het bobber bucket i was the one with the flip over. I did good for osp. There were two people who crossed the channel, but not me yet. All i have to say is it was nice to get out. I will be there tomorrow.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

My buddy has an Argo which is a six wheel amphibious ATV... Can get a boat registration and actually take it on Berlin or Milton! Trying to talk him into it! If we get a foot of ice it would be sweet!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

bigcrappiehammer said:


> Het bobber bucket i was the one with the flip over. I did good for osp. There were two people who crossed the channel, but not me yet. All i have to say is it was nice to get out. I will be there tomorrow.


I'm glad someone did good! My buddy plans on heading out again this am I won't be getting out till around 12:30 hopefully the snow blows off because by the looks of things out my window the plx got dumped on last night and this morning!



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

I am currently out on the ice at OSP. Walked out in someone else's trail and only drilled 1 hole before setting up. 3.5" of clear solid ice and 2" of snow on top. I'm in 11 ft. Of water with nearly 4 ft of weeds near the bottom. So far I've been out here about an hour and a half with and nothing to show. However it is real nice to be out and mess around with my new ICE-55 flasher!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

OHsportsman said:


> I am currently out on the ice at OSP. Walked out in someone else's trail and only drilled 1 hole before setting up. 3.5" of clear solid ice and 2" of snow on top. I'm in 11 ft. Of water with nearly 4 ft of weeds near the bottom. So far I've been out here about an hour and a half with and nothing to show. However it is real nice to be out and mess around with my new ICE-55 flasher!


I'll be there around 12:30 listen for the extremely loud little truck that will be me lol. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

bobberbucket said:


> I'll be there around 12:30 listen for the extremely loud little truck that will be me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I left about an hour ago. Good luck to Ya, let me know how you do?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Fished from 12 to 345 bit was slow to start but picked up a little towards the end caught a few gills couple decent ones but nothing special and one 13" bass pinmins and waxies at a wide variety of depths several different colors produced fish( hot pink ,yellow, pink&white, black,purple,) slow bite good to get out again today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

What depths were the gills?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

They were hugging the bottom in 10 to 12 fow 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll be there in the morning-ish, did u see a guy in a shappel pullover today? He told me he talked to u yesterday. He said something about going to a different access points


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the ice thickness OHSportsman.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ballast said:


> I'll be there in the morning-ish, did u see a guy in a shappel pullover today? He told me he talked to u yesterday. He said something about going to a different access points



I did not see a shappel today I fished with a buddy in his shack yesterday and today I'm gonna be set up in my frabill somewhere in the plx tmro not osp I'm not sure where yet but somewhere! Good luck @ osp check your pms.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

They fired up after you guys left. Big and small. I started seeing marks higher and I thought maybe crappies. Well I was wrong. I also got 2 about 12-13" bass. I ended with prolly 50 fish with a 9.5" redear the biggest. Felt awesome to get back on top of the water.

















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> They fired up after you guys left. Big and small. I started seeing marks higher and I thought maybe crappies. Well I was wrong. I also got 2 about 12-13" bass. I ended with prolly 50 fish with a 9.5" redear the biggest. Felt awesome to get back on top of the water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job!!! I had a feeling it was gonna pick up after we left almost came back...looks like I should have!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How thick this evening fellas??


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Justin, how late were you there till, ? I forgot that todays wifes b-day so i'm gonna have to Piss her off real good before she'll say JUST GO !!! Lol


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, that certainly got my interest going!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I stayed until just before dark. Was only there maybe 3 hrs....

Ice was around 3" where I was but I never moved to check anywhere else. 

Always a good thing when you drill 1 hole and are on top of the school...

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How thick as of today??


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No clue did clean up from plowing yesterday this morning and then went and checked some other lakes.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm here now and have 3 1/4" catchin a few. Nothing of size,


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Downsize. I was using a 3mm fiska which is tiny. Hard as heck to tie on. I figured it would be slow Cuz cold weather today which Is why I'm taking it easy catching up on sleep and planning on being out in morning


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Isn't it funny how the biggest fish want the smallest lures? I am going to head out tonight and in the morning, hope to see some people I know there.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Is anyone catching them after dark?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Erieangler51 said:


> Downsize. I was using a 3mm fiska which is tiny. Hard as heck to tie on. I figured it would be slow Cuz cold weather today which Is why I'm taking it easy catching up on sleep and planning on being out in morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I use a 2lb floro leader it takes me a half hour to retie! And about 4 try's! I meant to grab a pair of reading glasses this yr.


----------

